
Ceylon 1.3.0 is now available - mkesper
https://ceylon-lang.org/blog/2016/09/19/ceylon-1-3-0/
======
mkesper
Ceylon 1.3.0 is a major release of the Ceylon language, with over 330 issues
closed. This is the first release of Ceylon which supports Android
development, the Node Package Manager (npm), and Wildfly Swarm.

